# Tron Light Runner shell project.



## circuitfxr (Sep 26, 2001)

Hi all. I just came back to this hobby after a few years off. I decided to go BIG this time. I got myself a 1/6 scale bnrushless offroad truggy. It is a Redcat Racing Shedder XT. This thing is really great and super fast! The first day I have it, I got some spanish moss tangled in the front axle and it beat on the fender of the body until it chipped and cracked.
Thats when I started searching for replacement 1/6 scale bodies and was saddly dissapointed to find almost none. I patched up the shell that came with the truck and decided to take a stab at making my own shell.
I checked out alot of videos about how to make a vacum former and use a mold with heated polycarbonate. The main problem I had with that is that I don't have an oven big enough for the size of sheet I would have to use.
It was then I decided to lay up a body / mold in wood and possibly fiberglass it. Well, I am using balsa wood to make the basic body shape and here are some pics of my progress so far. This is turning out to be fun! Please let me know what you think and feel free to give any ideas or suggestions. Click on the image to see it bigger.:wave:


----------



## circuitfxr (Sep 26, 2001)

Hey...sorry Hankster. I didn't notice you have a thread started already for RC projects until after I posted this. Please feel free to move it if you like.


----------



## circuitfxr (Sep 26, 2001)

Hi all. Its time for an update on this build. Most all the body panels are in place now. I took the front nose cone part to experiment on for finishing options. First I filled in all the gaps with wood filler and sanded the whole piece smooth. then I gave the piece 4 coats of clear polyurethane. This sealed the wood and gave a smooth texture. The poly also adds strength and gives a water resistance. I then sanded the poly with 400 grit wet/dry paper till smooth. I gave the piece one more coat of clear and then 2 coats of the finish color, black. The finish has a 3" inch shine and is smooth as plastic. I layed the piece down horizontally on the table and set a full case of canned soda on it. No damage. I took it outside and threw it down on the concrete sidewalk and it just bounced. No damage. 
This poly is strong and flexible. OK....on to the new pics.
Click a pic to get full size and high res.


----------



## circuitfxr (Sep 26, 2001)

Here is a vid I made that shows the build to date. Enjoy


----------



## circuitfxr (Sep 26, 2001)

*latest update*

OK....I think I am about done with the construction, fit, and paint. Now on to the accessories. Gonna wait for the accessories till the money tree blooms again. LOL 

Accessory #1 is laser guns on the front fenders. In the movie, panels would flip up and the guns would be exposed. I am going to get some 1/6 scale toy laser guns and mount them in the right place. I am also ramping it up by adding REAL laser pointers that will be aimed in the same direction. 

Accessory @ 2 is light up discs for the wheels.

Accessory #3 is blue LED strips to mount where the blue paint is on the body. 

When it is complete, it will be a real thing of beauty. BTW....there is a video of the new body mounted on the chassis taking a test drive. The video is in the same photo album as the pics. OK...here are the pics. click on a pic to make it bigger and access the album.

















<embed src="http://p.webshots.com/flash/smallpl...sonalize?photoId=3024082720036128137&source=v" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350" quality="best" allowscriptaccess="always"></embed><br/><br/><a href="http://rides.webshots.com/video/3024082720036128137InSRGN">LR body first run.wmv</a>


----------



## hunterdm1998 (Apr 28, 2012)

*Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Very cool!!!!! :thumbsup: :woohoo:


----------



## circuitfxr (Sep 26, 2001)

Thanks. Its amazing what you can do with $60.00 worth of material and a few weeks time. Thats alot cheaper than the $100-150.00 lexan bodies for the 1/6 scale stuff. This is more unique too. I'll work on getting better photos of the finished body. 
Alot of people didn't think it was a good idea to build a body with balsa wood, but I was pleasently surprised how strong I could make it with the polyurethane paint. The original idea was to use the wood creation as a mold for a vacum form in lexan. The problem I found is that I don't have a big enough oven to heat the size of lexan required for a body this big. Anyone who wants to make the oven and vacum tray, is welcome to use my shell for a mold. I only ask that you make one for me as well! 
I am also considering coating the inside of this shell with fiberglass. That would give alot more strength.


----------



## Rocketseller (May 5, 2012)

Awesome Work!!!


----------



## circuitfxr (Sep 26, 2001)

Thanks to all for the nice comments. Here is a link to the vid of part 2 of the build. Sorry for the delay in getting it up. Life happens....!!!


----------

